# Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen



## BlackTitan (20. November 2008)

*Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

Hi 
mein projekt besteht darin
einen CPU kühler selber zu machen 
es ist schwer und eine aufwendige sache bis 
ich alles optimal hinbekomme  nur ich denke man bekommt bestimmt eine bessere kühlung hin oder sogar die gleiche dafür aber einen richtig geilen kühler 
die maschinen habe ich dafür 

jetzt ist die frage  wie heiß wird ein cpu  z.b q6600 ohne kühler 
um die dazugehörigen test durchzuführen bevor ich denn auf einen cpu drauf mache

was haltet ihr davon  würde eure meinung gern hören dazu


----------



## Amigo (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

Ohne Kühler? Viel zu heiß... 

Wenn die Schutzfunktion greift schaltet sich der Rechner aus oder startet neu...
Wichtiger: Wenn sie nicht greift, dann PENG!  CPU is Dead...

Aber klingt interessant dein Vorhaben. 
Nur ich denke ohne Heatpipes wird der nicht so super kühlen...und die wollten hier schon einige bauen.


----------



## BlackTitan (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

material habe ich alles da  werd mich jetzt die nächsten tage an one cnc setzten und was vorbereiten 

ich werds denk ich mal auch ohne angaben der temps schaffen  
werd ich dann sehn von welcher temp  der kühler herunter kühlt


----------



## Amigo (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

Bin gespannt! 

Das Programm Coretemp sagt dir was? Musst mal bei Tj. Max gucken, heißer sollte er nicht werden.


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

Ich glaube ma die haben mehr erfahrung und die machen das schon Jahre lang und dann willst du kommen und behauptest das du ein besseres Ergebnis als die hin bekommst ?

bin ich ma gespannt °°°


----------



## Fabian (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

also denk dran eine möglichst große Kühlerfläche zu erstellen.
Kommt drauf an mit welchem kühler seiner verglichen wird,also einige kann er da schon übertrumpfen.
Aber ohne Heatpipes wird der Kühler nicht an die kühlleistung eines mit heatpipes rankommen.
Dafür haste ja dann ein einzelstück
Topflow oder Towerkühler(bläst der lüfter von oben oder von der Seite?)


----------



## BlackTitan (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

ja kann schon sein das sie jahre lange erfahrung haben ich 
trozdem ist es machbar ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ich wirklich einen besseren kühler hinbekomme nur ich bin selber mal gespannt was genau ich für kühlleistung hin bekommen und wenn der erste fertig ist  gehts ganz schnell nen zweiten zu machen und ihn zu verbesseren 
das weiss ich noch nicht   wie er dann am besten gekühlt wird


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

hört sich interressant an, wie willst du den Kühler den konstruieren?

Voll-Kupfer? Machst du auch heatpipes rein?


----------



## MacMen01 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

Also Vorlage würde ich bei anderen Herstellern mal ein bissel schauen wegen den Maßen der Auflagefläche und so. Material und Materialstärke sind sehr wichtig !


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*

also ein q6600 wird ohne kühler locker über 70grad warm...soweit ich weiss.
der schaltet sich sofort ab wenn du versuchst ihn anzuwerfen...


----------



## Shibi (21. November 2008)

*AW: Projekt CPU Kühler selber machen*



> jetzt ist die frage wie heiß wird ein cpu z.b q6600 ohne kühler



Der wird unter Last schon nach wenigen Sekunden abschalten wegen Überhitzung. 

Aber auf das Projekt bin ich gespannt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------

